# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  VIP-at shqiptar

## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ilva Tare...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Arkile Boti...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Haxhi Hafiz Sabri Koci...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Pergjegjesi dhe "pronari" i gropes se famshme ne qender te Tiranes..., Ajdin Sejdia :i qetë:

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Ish-presidenti i "VEFA Holding", Vehbi Alimuçaj.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Xhoana Nano...; te gjithe e njhni besoj.
(Simpatike qamet mer jahu...! Se nga dreqin e psonisi Tos pjanecin kjo, nje Zot e di...)

----------


## The Dardha

Kompozitor

----------


## raku

edvin murati

----------


## raku

kombetarja ne ndeshjen kunder finlandes

----------


## raku

igli tare

----------


## Enola

Po e filloj me Fation Pustinen (Oni) i cili eshte larguar nga Shqiperia nga mosha 19 vjecare dhe ka lene gjurme ne fushen e modes...
Por nuk harron te kthehet ne Tirane here pas here :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enola

Ja dhe Inva Mula (Çako)...

Eshte pak e veshtire te gjesh foto ne internet per te por une gjeta dicka te vogel, ndoshta ju te tjeret mund te me ndihmoni...

Ishte interesante sepse kudo qe gjeje emrin e Inves mbiemri i saj i vajzerise shkruhet Tcako :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enola

Vetem per ty Stterolla :majmun duke kercyer:

----------


## Enola

edhe kete :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Enola

po kete zoterine e njhni???????

----------


## Enola

Quhet Thoma Simaku kompozitor vertete i shquar vetem se po tia kerkosh biografine ia gjen ne anglisht (sa keq..)


Thomà Simaku





Biography
Born in 1958, Thomà Simaku studied composition at the Albanian State Conservatoire in Tirana (1978-82) with Tonin Harapi. In 1991 he moved to England and continued his studies with David Blake at the University of York (1991-96) where he was awarded a PhD in Composition.
Winner of the prestigious Lionel Robbins Memorial Scholarship (1993), he also was the 1996 Leonard Bernstein Fellow in Composition at Tanglewood Music Centre in the USA with Bernard Rands, and a fellow at the Composers' Workshop - California State University (1998) with Brian Ferneyhough.

Performances of his works include, among others, those given by the English Northern Philharmonia, European Union Chamber Orchestra, Amsterdam New Music Ensemble, Goldberg Ensemble, Tokyo Phonosphere Musicale, the New London Orchestra, Tirana Asmus Ensemble, Romanian Radio Chamber Orchestra, Capricorn Ensemble, Norwegian Medieval Trio, Austrian "Tricom" Ensemble, and the Duke String Quartet.

Simaku's works have been performed throughout Europe, as well as in North America, the Far East and Australia, in festivals such as the ISCM (1995, 1999, 2000 and 2001), Tanglewood, Avignon, Manchester, York, Tirana Autumn, Cagliari, KlangSpectrum (Austrai), viitassari (Finaland), etc. Broadcasts of his music include those by Radio-France, BBC-World Service, Swedish and Swiss radio stations.

In 2000 he was granted British Citizenship and now lives in York with his wife and two daughters, He is currently based at the University of York, where he holds an Arts & Humanities Research Board (AHRB) Fellowship in the Creative and Performing Arts. Simaku's music is also published by Emerson Edition.


A CD of recent works, from live recordings in Leeds, Luxembourg, York and London, is available to borrow on perusal. Works include:

Plenilunio for 12 solo strings 
Soliloquy for solo violin
The Eagle on the Cross for orchestra

----------


## Enola

XHILDA LAPARDHAJA  
Si i thonë shqip...aktore?

Aventura e 21-vjeçares beratase, që po ngjit shkallët e karrieres në kinematografinë italiane. Nga telefilmat e teatri të reklamave gjigande të "Omnitel"-it. Por që mbi të gjitha dëshiron të jetë aktore

----------


## Enola

Tedi Papavrami i cili mendoj se nuk ka nevoje per shume komente....
Violinist i shkelqyer

----------


## Enola

Keto jane femra shqiptare

Miss Shqiperia 2000 Butrint (njera prej sfilatave)..

Te thjeshta dhe reale ... te verteta ...

----------


## skampa

Miss World 2003 - Miss Albania duke marre çmimin "Miss Scholarship" nga aktori i famshem Xheki Çan.

----------

